# it aint summer yet 59722



## cdestroyer (May 18, 2019)

elev is 4572 ft. fresh snow can be seen at about the 5500 ft mark on the surrounding mountains.
heavy rain has fallen in the last 24hrs and the streams that pass through town are rising.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 22, 2019)

this link will give you the weather/road conditions around montana. if'n yall is comfortable in youse home a look at some of the higher passes snow covered this late in the year might convince ya's to stay home, inside and warm....
https://www.mdt.mt.gov/travinfo/weather/rwis.shtml


----------



## terry123 (May 22, 2019)

We always skip spring and head into summer.  90's here now. I have already had enough of summer.  Looking forward to late October!!


----------



## Bob1950 (May 23, 2019)

Already almost TX summer


----------



## AZ Jim (May 23, 2019)

I will soon announce summer when it hits 110 or higher.  Were it not for Willis Carrier inventing the modern AC in 1902, Arizona would be a deserted sandbox...


----------



## oldman (May 23, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> this link will give you the weather/road conditions around montana. if'n yall is comfortable in youse home a look at some of the higher passes snow covered this late in the year might convince ya's to stay home, inside and warm....
> https://www.mdt.mt.gov/travinfo/weather/rwis.shtml



I really don’t think I could live in that type of climate. I’m more of a sun and beach person. I used to really enjoy the snow and cold, but since I have gotten older, I would rather be out on the water fishing or just laying on the beach and people watch or read.


----------

